# Back day followed by legs day?



## -vulcano- (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm reworking my schedule and I was wondering what the general consensus is on working these two muscle groups on consecutive days.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 26, 2006)

you mean is it ok to work back 1 day then legs the next? if thats what the Q. is then it should be ok.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

Sure, but I think legs then back is better...


----------



## Phred (Jul 26, 2006)

-vulcano- said:
			
		

> I'm reworking my schedule and I was wondering what the general consensus is on working these two muscle groups on consecutive days.


Ummmm I do not work back or legs without at least one day between them.  It just takes too much out of me with deads and squats on back to back days (no pun intended).  They are large muscles and I am usually toast after back or leg day.  It is just my opinion that it would be best to have a day of rest between them.  It may work for you though.  So give it a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2006)

-vulcano- said:
			
		

> I'm reworking my schedule and I was wondering what the general consensus is on working these two muscle groups on consecutive days.


No, Squats/Deads wich I am assuming you do on leg day work the lower back, and traps, wich are used during a back day in rows/pull-ups, etc. doing leg day after back day will not give these muscles proper recovery time.
How many days do you train a week?
What is your split?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I would separate them if at all possible, but it isn't going to make your resistance training program ineffective or anything.  Why can't they be spaced out further?


----------

